
Copy of Declaration of Independence survived Civil War hidden behind wallpaper - DoreenMichele
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-rare-copy-declaration-of-independence-20180218-story.html
======
IronWolve
Interesting, article says the original is faded, so these copies are a better
representation than the original for viewing.

The enhanced T in "The" is interesting, neat article.

